# The Epic Journal Of Me!



## jemmamalone (Feb 4, 2009)

So how did the ball playing go?
Did chinga like the new ball? Lol


----------



## WelcomeStranger28 (Oct 21, 2009)

maddie you say you are sick, but can ride a horse???? if something is going to keep you out of school, it is because you are "sick" and you say you won't be back for atleast 4 days!! how sick are you?? you can go bounce a ball and ride yet you can't sit down and write somethings.!!! You looked perfectly fine yesterday!!!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

WelcomeStranger28 said:


> maddie you say you are sick, but can ride a horse???? if something is going to keep you out of school, it is because you are "sick" and you say you won't be back for atleast 4 days!! how sick are you?? you can go bounce a ball and ride yet you can't sit down and write somethings.!!! You looked perfectly fine yesterday!!!


Written yesterday, and Zoe I felt like I was going to faint.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

jemmamalone said:


> So how did the ball playing go?
> Did chinga like the new ball? Lol


Yes he did 

Today I woke up feeling sick but I headed out to feed Chinga anyway, instead of asking mum to go by herself. I just fed him, fly sprayed him and left. This afternoon it stromed and dad didn't know I was sick, so he picked me up from helping the Jrs to feed him. So we adventured out in the rain. I helped with the Jrs because I felt up to it, I'd slept all day and felt much better.


----------



## WelcomeStranger28 (Oct 21, 2009)

so are you planning on coming to school????? Seeing as you feel "much better after you slept"

I am sure a good night sleep would have felt good too soooo you should be ready to come to school!

and you say you felt like you were going to faint THEN WHY DID YOU RIDE CHINGA IF YOU FELT LIKE THAT??? what if something happened like you fainted while riding and you fell off spooked him and them he trampled on you by accident????


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

WelcomeStranger28 said:


> so are you planning on coming to school????? Seeing as you feel "much better after you slept"
> 
> I am sure a good night sleep would have felt good too soooo you should be ready to come to school!
> 
> and you say you felt like you were going to faint THEN WHY DID YOU RIDE CHINGA IF YOU FELT LIKE THAT??? what if something happened like you fainted while riding and you fell off spooked him and them he trampled on you by accident????


I didn't ride when I felt like I was going to faint. We worked out its the fly spray. It has an effect for around an hour, its a new spray. No we will not be using it anymore, even though I feel better mum doesn't want to send me to school. The day I felt like I was going to faint was the day after I rode. I'm not that stupid.


----------



## jemmamalone (Feb 4, 2009)

can u faint sitting down? 
i didnt think you could :S


----------



## WelcomeStranger28 (Oct 21, 2009)

Maddie where are you will you come to school tomorrow???


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

WelcomeStranger28 said:


> Maddie where are you will you come to school tomorrow???


Hopefully on Monday.


----------



## tinkerbell09 (Nov 23, 2009)

well ur not at school!!!! i hope u come to school tomorrow


----------



## tinkerbell09 (Nov 23, 2009)

ummmm. so how is chinga!!!!!!!!! is he allright after the tralier incerdent


----------



## tinkerbell09 (Nov 23, 2009)

ummmm........ there was somthing else i was supposto say to you!!!!!!!! but i can't rememmber!!!!! ooo so r u keeping merline


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi,

Chinga is feeling better, slowly recorvering. As for Merlin, if the owners agree then he is mine


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Hello Everyone!

Well I haven't ridden Chinga for a week so today was our first ride with our dressage whip as well. I'm in love, he rode wonderfully, he responded great to the whip. We did a mini dressage test and then I got the translation I've been working months for. The walk to canter translator, he heald his head very well. I couldn't stop smiling. I love this horse. Then I took him down the trails for a cool down. We came back in the property and took a quick walk up the track and that was it. But no .. .. . I usually run him down the track and horses like routine so he took it as fast as he could, what fun. 

Then while I cooled him out once again, I worked on two point, I rode for about ten minutes in two point and got my toes to point forwards without having to think about it, usually they point outwards.

The worlds most wonderful ride ever  I really enjoyed our ride today, I've never been a fan of dressage and it wasn't exactly dressage but we did a mini test and I really enjoyed working with him on that. Tommorow we will do more dressage then some low cross bars


----------



## wild_spot (Jan 30, 2008)

*Transition.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks WildSpot, I'll get the terms one day  

Now I want to ride dressage again, I use to hate dressage. I use to find it boring and a waste of time. Now I know its fun and good for both my horse and I.


----------



## tinkerbell09 (Nov 23, 2009)

thats good.......... u should love dressage............ and keep it up... if ur horse likes it well u should do it well for ur horse anyway!!!!!!!! and by the way how i no that u wern't at school was cause ella told me (welovechinga) and her thing was stuffin up so she told me to tell u


----------



## jemmamalone (Feb 4, 2009)

Im so glad you guys had such a great day.
Keep it up


----------



## tinkerbell09 (Nov 23, 2009)

yer i can't wait till here about ur next adventure!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks everyone, I don't get to ride him today as I am helping with the Jrs for my instructor. But Wednesday more dressage then heading out on the trails.


----------



## welovechinga (Jul 20, 2009)

cool!!!!!!RANDOM STATEMENT (I CAN"T WAIT TO SEE BELL,ELLE,MIKA AND THE MABYE NEW COMER!!!! (in other words a new foal) i can't wait


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Hello Everyone!

I only got to see Chinga this morning and he got a lovely brush. I'm thinking about putting him on Muscle XL as I have heard it is good for topline building and muscle building -- anyone agree/disagree. I looked it up and there is a qoute from a website below,its also a cheaper muscle builder.


> helps build the rump and strengthen the top-line (dressage, hacks, eventers and show jumpers).




I spoke to my trainer and organized a jumping lesson with her over the holidays, just have to pick a date. Before Christmas as after X-mas we are away at the farm, when I am at the farm I may not have internet acess, so I will write a diary and post it all in here when I get back  I will also take tonnes of video and photos, or dad will. I am hoping to gallop him on the farm for the first time, I've never galloped him, only in hand galloped. I've never galloped before, apart from on Corby one day.

Then if all goes well we are going to race my aunty, as her two horses will be moving up there around the same time we are going up, although if we don't race we will just have lots of fun chilling out.

Well thats me for now,

Maddie & Chinga


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Dear Me -- Since nobody replied to the last one!

Well today was awsome! We did imaginary free stlye dressage to two songs, Party In The USA - Miley Cyrus and Realeas Me. I had to use the music on my phone. So it wasn't very loud. I need to get some more batteries for my stereo. He rode wonderfully, one thing that annoyed me was my leg -- it just didn't want to be helpful today. More dressage again, I don't want to work him overely hard as I will be away on school camp for a week. But hopefully my new splint boots will arrive while I'm away -- I'm bidding on a pair of black ones on ebay.

I decided that our colour was going to be Apple Green, so if you ever see a horse wearing Apple Green under the name Sir Success. Thats us! I would like to do some more free style dressage tommorow. So I'm going to ask mum to pick up some more batteries for my stereo. I'm gonna make a CD with some fun songs and then some "Training" songs. I'd like to make a test as well instead of just making it up on the spot like today. 

I'll post photos of the boots if I win them.

Maddie


----------



## jemmamalone (Feb 4, 2009)

Aww that sounds like fun. 
Am looking forward to seeing the pictures


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Hello Everyone!

What a wonderful ride today, mum brought the camara out and we did some jumping. Great fun, pony felt great and we had a great improvement in our landing. My feet were a bit off but they weren't shocking. My legs partly sucked because I have been jumping with long stirrups and the last time we jumped was over the tyre jump with Lisa, I promise to get video riding with Lisa on Saturday.


If anyone would like to see video fotage let me know, also if anyone is able to critique let me know.


----------



## jemmamalone (Feb 4, 2009)

Lets see the video


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

Video please! And what happened with the trailer?


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

His almost heeled completly, I'll try and grab some photos this afternoon. I'll upload the video once I add some from jumping on Saturday with Lisa. This afternoon we are doing some flat so I will get some photos for you guys


----------



## paintsrule (Aug 20, 2009)

Looking forward to it


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Hi guys,

Not such a great ride today. I finally trusted him enough to let the girl there ride him, he played up with his head high and just being a total pain -- he just wasn't use to it, she wasn't the best rider eaither. So then I hopped back on, held his head high. Was a pain to move, so I got a good trot out of him and got somewhere, so we did some walking. I walked him up the trail.

Next thing, spins. Runs to the other end, runs back up and then finally slows down enough for me to pull him up. I figured he was just testing me. So he got 20 more minutes of trotting in circles and was pefect for the rest of the time.


----------



## WelcomeStranger28 (Oct 21, 2009)

cooooolllll!!!!!!!


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

Oh well. Horses are just like that sometimes. They get away with one thing and then they see what they can do next. Good on ya for making him do it right.
Haha, I get to go to Armidale in the holidays. Haven't been there in ages.
I hope you and Chinga have lots of fun on the farm, I wanna see lots of pictures.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Gigi, when are you heading to Armidale? Wouldn't mind catching up, PM me.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Hello,

Sorry I didn't write yesterday. I didn't take Chinga to the lesson or get to ride with Lisa as Lisa hurt her knee. So I rode Chinga bareback late in the afternoon. We did some cantering and had alot of fun. Then we just chilled out and walked around up on the trails. In the lesson I rode Billy we cantered alll the courses and won 2 of three in indiviuals and 2 of three in teams. Billy and I were flying.

Today I got up early and rode, I wasn't going to as it was really hot but I won't get to ride for a week as I am going away on school camp. We rode great, did halt to trot/canter. He was wonderful, I got some good video. I can't upload the video today, so I will upload it when I get back. This will probs be my last entery till I get back.

Talk to you soon, 
 Maddie.


----------



## jemmamalone (Feb 4, 2009)

Have fun on your school trip


----------



## welovechinga (Jul 20, 2009)

yer she did!!!!!! i was on camp with her!!!!!!!! THough she got dumped by her boyfriend!!!!! other wise she is all right though i would like to no who has been riding chinga for the last week????????


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

No one rode Chinga, mum was going to ride him while I was away. But his been a bit bonkers. I have to hop on him this afternoon. I will lunge him first, he hasn't had grain while I'm away so thats less energy  I was going to hop on him Friday afternoon, but he was put out to graze in the big paddock - that he was happy with and I was to tired to ride. Plus I wanted to be very awake, as I know his going to be cazy. I should upload the video of him laying down and eating at the same time.


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

haha you should.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

_Dear Diary._

_Today, I didn't ride. It was just to hot, I also didn't have time. But he is going to have a good long, hard ride tommorow. Lisa still isn't feeling well, so we couldn't ride with her eaither. I started cleaning out the corral, I made a tiny bit of progress, I basically have to re-build it. We have to pick the yards up from the farm sometime soon. I got my new black splint boots as well, they are very pretty _ _I haven't used them yet - on the topic of boots, I've got to try him in his float boots again. Last time he hated them, so I have to try him again with them as I will be floating him 8-9 hours to the farm. Exactly 30 days till we go to the farm  My instructor is planning on selling some of her jump wings (she has around 30 wings she is going to sell) so I'm going to see how much she is selling them for and then if they are at a good price, I will take them. _

_We are also having a show jumping, dressage and cross country lesson with my trainer over the holidays and hopefully a dressage lesson with my friend who is a top dressage rider. _


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

_Hey Me - Again no ones replied _

_So its been awhile since I've posted, we ran barrels the other day. He rode wonderfully. Today we had a mishab, he rode wonderfully all afternoon so while I was cooling him down then he threw the biggest bucking fit ever, and I came off onto a barrel._


----------



## jemmamalone (Feb 4, 2009)

Oh no! i hope you didnt get hurt.. at least not too bad anyways. 
Do you know why he started bucking? Something spook him?
Did he stop once you hit the barrel?


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Yeah he did, I worked out what happened that afternoon. He had been bitten by two bugs under the saddle, I always check but you could not feel or see the marks before hand. Until the saddle rubbed them and finally at the end he just couldn't stand them.


----------



## jemmamalone (Feb 4, 2009)

aww bless him.. im sure he was super sorry afterwards.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Oh yes he was, he had a bath today and is now all soft and cuddly  I went to see Paranormal Activity and you have to be 13 to get in - I'm 13 in 3 months. So they said I was 13 - A girls got to do a few bad things in her life. The guy didn't ask for our Studant Id but he was like how old are you girls and my sister goes 14, 13, 14. As Kat and Tay are both 14 and then I just cracked up laughing. Th guy was like okay. 

Really great/scary movie and we all loved it. I can't wait till getting up at 5 Am in the morning and riding Chinga. Now that his bites are gone


----------



## IceCreamsAndPonies (Dec 11, 2009)

Maddie! Missed you heaps! I'm telling your mum you snuck in  Luv you babe <3


----------



## jemmamalone (Feb 4, 2009)

Really?! i thought paranormal activity was a good film, BUT the ending SUCKED!!!
What ending did you see coz i know there are two.. 
I hope you have a good ride


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Dear Diary,

This could end up being quite a long post. But here goes, first off the main event that has happened. The ponies left, thats a good and bad thing, Merlin was fun to work with and I was breaking him in. But its good because I _hated_ Ben. The grass after one day has grown back slightly, barely anything more. But enough to notice. Chinga has been wonderful today and today we are doing a mini jumping course, that shall be fun. I'm better after my fall, its been awhile since I've had a "flying dismount". His looking great as well, there are going to be some photos at the end of this post. Um.. . he had a bath on Sunday, and had heaps of fun playing with the bubbles  

I'm meant to be getting my gates next week. So I'll be able to set up a round pen and arena. That will be great for baby as I need to practise keeping him "on the wall" and that can be difficult without walls. Lol.

I'm hoping on starting Show Jumping in the compition world and maybe even some Dressage. My ultimate goal is Eventing.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Good Morning,

So yesterday afternoon we rode, interesting ride. We played with walking aroud for about half an hour, getting him to listen to leg really well. Then we did our usual trot, canter and set up a few jumps. He was shocking! Tried to throw me over one jump and then after all the other jumps he decided it was fun to turn and stop. After Them. So, back to ground polls and baby jumps for a while. I think he was just happy to be back jumping, when he bucked because it was like a buck of excitment. Today, we are doing some bending exersizes, ground polls and some other things to get him really listening to me.

I might try setting up some ground polls in a circle and getting him to try and hit the same place every singal time. I will try and get someone to come out take some photos.

Another reason he might of been playing up with jumping, was because afterwards he was really chewing at his bit and had hes head really low, his teeth are fine. But I jumped off took his bit out and put it back in, rode on and he was fine, I always check his bit though :S

Anyway, hoping for a better ride today.

Maddie.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey,

So I'm typing this with one hand, as the other one is holding an ice pack just above my eye. Today Chinga was out in his paddock and he was playing with me, galloping around and I was watching him. So he got quite close so I said "Watch It" in a firm voice, he realized he was to close and spun back around so quickly that it was like a rear and kneed me in the face. Now I have a huge bump just above my eye. If anyone would like pictures, let me know.

We didn't ride today, as his been extremly tired, so I've had him on rest for the past two days, no more rest for him. Its gone to his head,

Maddie,


----------



## jemmamalone (Feb 4, 2009)

Oh no! I am sorry that you got hurt. 
I bet he feels a little bad too. 
Hows the eye now?


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Eye is doing okay, now I have a black eye and huge lump above it. Yes he was very sorry, it hurts alot. And I look like a freak,, so Sunglasses all day for me.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Video!


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Heyy,

So we really played around today, we had a heap of fun trying new things. He was wonder pony, the video is uploading now. We played mainly with ground polls so that was really fun. I adore this horsie 

He was super, a bit stubbon to canter though.

Maddie.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)




----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Yesterdays Vid --


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Hey guys,

I didn't ride yesterday, as the weather was meant to be bad, extreme weather warning, the tv lied. Dads coming home today, so he will come out with me to ride. Not long till we go to the farm now. We had heaps of cuddles and a lots of brushes this morning while we enjoyed breckfast, I'm creating anothe video at the moment.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Hello guys,

So I'm joining Gumdale pony club on the 3rd, I'm going to post a conversation I had with Zoe, she is at Wynumm pony club, I'm kinda confused what I did wrong?

Maddie

Hey Zoe, what pony club are you at
*11:15amZoe*

whattt?
*11:15amMaddie*


What pony club do you go to
*11:15amZoe*

Wynnum
*11:16amMaddie*


ah k, I'm joining Gumdale on the 3rd of January
*11:16amZoe*

why u sed you were gonna join wynnum
*11:16amMaddie*


Yeah, but I changed my mind
*11:16amZoe*

ohh ok
*11:17amMaddie*


Yeahh, I didn't think you wanted me to come to Wynnum
*11:17amZoe*

why would you think that i was happy for you too join wynnum I WANT YOU TOO!!!
*11:17amMaddie*


Ah k, Gumdale is easier for us to get to as well
*11:18amZoe*

whatevs
*11:18amMaddie*


But I'd still see you at comps 







But I'd be against you 








*11:18amZoe*

watevs
*11:18amMaddie*


Are you angry at me?
*11:18amZoe*

wellllllllllllllllllllllllllllllllll
*11:18amMaddie*


Zoe?
*11:19amZoe*

what
*11:19amMaddie*


Are you angry at me 








*11:19amZoe*

yer actually a lil coz i was looking forward to seeing you at pony club but it is really your loss not mine
*11:21amMaddie*


I know some people at Gumdale, and Wynnum we have to go through a really bad intersection to get there, its further then Gumdale. And the intersection we've nearlly been hit by another car so many times and I just don't wanna go through with the float
*11:21amZoe*

whatevs like i sed your loss not mine
*11:22amMaddie*


I want to go to Wynnum! I was going to, but mum says Gumdale is safer
*11:24amZoe*

i don't really care now !!!!!!!!!! good for you i hope you have fun at stupid gumdale !!! we will probs have a better time at wynnum
*11:25amMaddie*


Does Wynnum do much eventers
*11:25am  Zoe*

whattt
yerrr they dooooo but it doesn't matter anyways coz u AREN"T going!! so you told me anyways
it is probs best if you don't come actually
*11:26amMaddie*


Why would it be best?
*11:27am Zoe*

because you focus on eventing and us at wynnum are more of the sports type
not saying there aren't ppl there that don't do eventing
*11:28amMaddie*


Exactly, sporting isn't my style of riding, I do sporting, eventing. I'm an all round rider, but I have a huge horse so we can't go very far in sporting
*11:28am Zoe*

but they have sport horses and event horses and you only have one
exactly my point sooo probs don't come to wynnum
*11:29amMaddie*


So are you callling my horse bad?
*11:29am Zoe*

fake tail
wooopssss soz i was typeing on a foto and then it came up here
nooo i am just saying he isn't the type of horse that you would really use for sporting
sooo i am saying at wynnum we do sporting and chinga isn't really a sport horse so probs don
t com
*don't come
*11:32amMaddie*


Oh and Nugget is?
*11:33am Zoe*

Are you calling my horse bad now coz i could call yours worse than mine if i wanted too not that i will because that is just rude
Actually YOU ARE CALLING MY HORSE BAD!


----------



## Iluvjunior (Feb 15, 2009)

Wow thats awful. Dont let anyone influence your decisions you do what you want to do.


----------



## jemmamalone (Feb 4, 2009)

im sorry but she is just jelous and but hurt that you made your own choice to go to a different club then her. She wants to to be with her but you made an independant decision that is better for you and she cant take it so she throws insults and starts sulking. Dont worry im sure it is just a phase and you will be friends again soon. I wouldnt take what she said personally.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks guys. Ehh pony is covered head to hoof in mud.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Dear Me -- No one replied 

Hehe I'm happy! Not long till Christmas, not long till the farm, not long till our dressage tests! I got my poneh to put his head down, but was he meant to tuck it? Because he didn't but I was happy with his head down  It was also excellent because we were bareback and I didn't have that good of a push from my foot as I had no shoes on  His wonder pony, more training on that tommoro (with a saddle) and we will be practising for our dressage test.

Maddie


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Hello,

So, this horsie I own, seems to like being difficult. He puts his head extremly low now, but I think he was just searching for rein, that on my behalf had dissapeared. I'm really looking forward to the farm, as it is a completly different routine and place to where we/he is located now, I "grew up" on the farm, and I love the farm. But last time I was offered a chance to work down at the farm, as I had Chinga, and he was to "new" to be left at home in the care of mum. I believe taking him to the farm will not only be a wonderful experiance for both of us, but not only will he learn some new things will he trust me to be able to do those things. Then hopefully I come back, with a well behaved horse ready for pony club.

Kind of like going away for training, he was rather cheeky today and kept bucking when I asked for certain things.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Heyy,

So I decided I'm going to try and do half an hour in the morning and an hour in the afternoon of riding to keep Chinga nice and fit and to prepare him for Armidale, as he will be ridden all day at Armidale. Anyways, I updated his food today. His now on 2 biscuits of hay day and night, plus grain. Usually when he gets grain it was only one biscuit, but to help him gain weight it is now two.

Dad and I are heading to the tack shop on the 28th - 30th as there is a huge sale on; I'm planning on picking up a lunge roller, side reins and a bigger lunge rope. I'm excited about Christmas and can't wait to give Chinga his prezzies. It’s my first Christmas with him so he is getting slightly spoilt - How could you not spoil him with that adorable face of his. I promise to get photos of him with his Christmas prezzies.

The grass in his paddock is rather low, as at one stage it was him and the two miniature ponies in there. They got the grass down, extremely low. But now it is only him in there, so the grass has grown - slightly. There is still nothing to eat, in the "green" but at the back there is something to eat, but it just feels him up, no nutrition. So it will be good that he is away for two weeks to a month as it will give the grass time to grow back. Then my yards arrive, or we pick them up tomorrow. I'll block part of the paddock off, once we get back from the farm. So the grass can continue to grow in one place, and after a while I will move them around. 

Dad is horse float hunting for me at the moment  That will be great once we have one, we will be able to travel to Pony Club easily, to Comps and the main thing I want to do is go to the beach with Kristy and trail riding, we've planned it for ages. But our plans have never come through as neither of us have been able to get hold of a float. 

After the holidays, I'd love to ask Shonelle (One of the instructors at my stables, who is an excellent eventer) to have a ride on Chinga and see what she can get him to do. But that’s still a maybe, as I love to do most of my work with him by myself -- With me being the rider. 

My friends Lauren, Ashleigh and Maddy are coming down to the farm for a few days with their parents. Mum is hoping that everyone can ride Chinga (Just in the house paddock) but we both agreed that if he is psycho nut case then no one else will be riding him. My aunties horses (Minty and Bananco) will be down there, and mum has asked me to ride Bananco flat out for two days and then she will come riding with Chinga and I. Bananco is a crazy Arab, always has been, always will be. Although he is a fair bit older now, so hopefully he may of quietened down. Otherwise if Chinga is behaved she can ride Chinga, and I will ride psycho, crazy, nutcase horse. Great! My poppy *Grandfather* is planning on coming down and wants to go trail riding with me. That would be excellent because we have never actually ridden together. Although on the subject of Chinga and Bananco, I'd be a bit worried about them together, they would either be best buddies and crazy. Or they would hate each other, I'm going with the second one. My aunty who owns Minty and Bananco may also be coming down and she would LOVE to go riding with me, we've already planned dam swimming, races and trail riding  So anyway, please excuse my book and wish me luck for my two rides tomorrow as I have a “sometimes” very difficult pony. Is 16.3 and I’m still calling him a pony! I’m planning nice light walk, maybe trot for the morning to start on a good note then really work him in the afternoon. Rewarding him with a nice long groom and yummy hay and grain.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

_Hello,_

_So I'm going to post for both yesterday and this morning. First off Merry Christmas to everyone who reads my diary. I rode him yesterday and now we're back on regular riding. He was really good, listened to my leg well. Was a bit stubbon. But 'ey beats having a boring ride. He had a bit of trouble going up a gait._ _I was really happy with the way his saddled up, his been good lately. Still fight a bit with the bit, but he has improved tonnes. He use to hate getting his girth done up, and it wasn't that much fun either, he would turn around and basically launch at you snapping his teeth until you stopped. And people would always stand in front of him "Oh he won't bite". Did he ever prove them wrong._

_He was so entertaining this morning with his Christmas Presents, his new rug and brow bands. I sat on the ground in his paddock with his rug wrapped up and he came over grabbing it with his teeth trying to undo it. I was sitting on the ground in tall boots (then tryed to run in them, doesn't work). We didn't actually get to put it on, but he will be wearing it tonight. I got a new Lime Green camara so there WILL be tonnes of photos of him uploaded. Means I'll be able to take HEAPS at the farm  Thats soon and we're really looking forwards to it! I'll upload the photos of him opening his Christmas Present in the next post._


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Photos





http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=922893&id=1271516909http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?pid=922893&id=1271516909


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Bumping It Up


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

25/12/2009
I had a good ride this afternoon, he didn’t try to drop his head on the ground and only bucked when I asked for the trot, I really enjoyed his canter today, he really picked up his feet well. I was proud of this. I liked my leg a lot but it wasn’t brilliant. So just a short post today.


----------



## jemmamalone (Feb 4, 2009)

Awww i bet he loved his xmas experiance  
..Merry xmas..


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

26th/27th's post will be up oncne I get around to writting it.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

_*26/12/2009*_

_*Good ride today, really happy with the way he went. Only a few bucks I was happy with my posistion. It has improved for sure, it rained after our ride, so I didn't have much time to cool him down, before I had to pop his rug on. I'll go out and give him a good brush in the morning though. It was the first time I'd ever ridden in tall boots and my new tall boots had their first ride as well. It was fun, they stableize the lower leg for sure *_

_*27/12/2009*_

_*So I only got to feed today, and give Chinga a quick brush, it rained most of the day so I couldn't go out and see him and it was WAY to wet to ride, I should upload the photos of the paddock, some parts I stood ankle deep in water. I might be heading to the Horse Land Sales in the morning and so far I've got a lesson planned with Amelia on Thursday - if the paddocks dry enough and it doesn't rain. Amelia is my new eventing coach, shes an excellent rider and a great teacher. It will be my first lesson with her so I'm super excited. I'm hoping she will be able to help with things I need to work on. *_


----------



## jemmamalone (Feb 4, 2009)

Aww im sorry about all the rain, it sucks when it all flooded. 
I bet he is taking advantage and getting all muddy for you though 
Good luk with ur new eventing coach, i hope the rain holds off for then


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

*28-12-2009*

*Did the quick morning dash for feeding as it was pouring down rain, going round to take photos and give him a good groom now. I might post some photos to *


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

*28-21-2009*

*I went round to see Chinga, and was planning to spent two hours. But the rain stopped me, I managed to give him a 15 minute curry - only one side . So it soon started to rain, so I ran over to the shed quickly to grab his water proof rug. I thought he would stay grazing, but I got halfway up the paddock and spun round to see Chinga trotting behind me, I stopped. So he didn't go faster -- its extra muddy and even I am sliding. So anyway, he slams on the breaks slides onto his knees and then rolls onto his side. Shoves himself up onto his knees a few moments later, looks at me with his "oppsie" face and stands up. Then proceeds to rub mud on me while I put his rug on. He seemed fine, but it looked like a bad fall. I believe he has a cold, so I will be making sure that he stays nice and warm. <3 I love my horsie <3*

*I went to the tack shop today, got new pink gloves, a pink saddle blanket, cream jods and a jumping book.*


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

*Heyy,*

*Eventing lesson with Aamelia on the second, translations, jumping, flat, ect. I can't wait. Still haven't ridden snce ages ago. But he wore his JUTE rug for the first time tonight  Got an extra long curry as well. *


----------



## Gidji (Dec 19, 2008)

**Transitions, Maddie.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

*Thanks Gidgi, *

*I still haven't ridden and I might be able to jump on this afternoon for a quick ride before our lesson. Chinga might not be able to come to Armidale. As the float we were borrowing has been cancelled as the owners don't want the float taken out of State. But dad said if worse comes to worse he will just hire on. I know of a few people who have one that we may be able to borrow. But we're focusing on our lesson and not dealing with any of it today.*


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

*XAddictionX made us this:*


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

*Dear Diary,*

*Great lesson with Aamelia -- Read and Check out the photos/videos here: **http://www.horseforum.com/eventing/best-lesson-44160/*


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

_*Dear Diary, 13/2/10*_

_*So, its been a while since I wrote. But I've had another lesson with Aamelia and we did some more jumping, he did really well! Such a superstar, we cantered really well he actually tried to get the right lead, for once! Although he got a bit cranky and decided bunny hopping was more fun then cantering but I pushed him threw it and we got there. I was proud of him at the end  We had a lesson with Sue the next day and we did SUPER! We even cantered a whole lap of the ring, usually he can't canter across the smaller sides because I screw up the striding and he just goes lalala off and starts to rush! So I was really happy with him and he was actually helpful. We did some bending and he did great, his lower head carriage has really helped with control. His been good to ride when it hasn't been raining  I rode him yesterday and he was good, he wasn't very responsive so I rode with a crop. After that I gave him a lunge and he didn't go to well, kept running off bucking OR turning in! We had a lesson with Sue today and it went really well, he was good. But got a bit naughty at the end, I think he'd just had enough. But I got some goodness out of him at the end  He was really quick today in teams and I had to slow him down because he kept trying to gallop off the start line. He listened well throughout the courses and I was happy with the way I rode him. I learnt a new trick to help him build neck muscles and thats to ride with really low hands, without pulling that is! I galloped him home after the lesson and he really enjoyed it we jumped a few things, that we most likely shouldn't have jumped but it was still fun. By the way the photos from Armidale are somewhere on the forum and we got our own float!*_


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Not trying to be mean or anything but all your posts in this diary seem to be that you have jumping in your lesson if you want to be good with your jumping you need flatwork too.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

We do 45 minutes of dressage and 15 minutes of jumping in my lessons that are now every second week, and just to add (not being mean) that my instructor does know what shes doing and I pay her to teach. Also thats the only time I jump, with an instructor. Also if you noticed the dates then you would realize there is over a month missing.


----------



## savvylover112 (Jul 17, 2009)

Oh well thats ok sorry wasn't trying to be mean just that you never really mentioned your flatwork and hope everything goes well with you and Chinga


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Yeah, I've been rushed lately  So haven't been able to write in detail.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Dear Diary,

I have left this diary for a week.. woops! We've had a good week, his worked well only thew one buck all week. We've done flat work all week and he did well, didn't really want to carry himself, so we'll be working on that for the next couple of days/weeks. We didn't have a lesson with Sue because I wasn't feeling well so on Thursday we hopefully will be having a lesson with Aamelia. We're planning on doing half an hour jumping, half an hour dressage. Because we've got one set of jump standards finished! I went to the tack shop Saturday and got a 8 metre lunge rope and a lunging cassova (sp?). I lunged him Saturday afternoon and he was okay, his getting better. Then I hopped on for a short ride, I tried out my new spurs.. they now stay in the tack room. Honestly I don't think I need them if I work him hard enough. On Saturday I am having my first ride on my new Project Horse (He's a Greenie!). Its gonna be great, I can really see him turning out to be a good horsie. More information to come about that later on. Maraya had a ride on Chinga today, I put her on the lunge and she walked around to cool him down for me. My tail bone wasn't being my friend. He was really good kept a nice circle and was nice and forward but not rushing. He kept his head low and relaxed, so that helped Maraya from getting nervous, she walked over a sigal ground poll a few times on the lunge and he did well. Shes quite a good rider, even though shes only walking at the moment. I did some little jumps with Chinga today, and we jumped a bigger one once, I was really happy! We jumped 3'3 and I stayed nicely in the saddle. We're becoming a good team for sure, I wasn't planning on jumping him till next Sunday, but I'd love to work on a few things with Aamelia so I'll jump him and give him light work for the rest of the week. His improving tonnes at listening for my aids, even when the end up being a bit dodgy! We only knocked one poll and that was completely my fault, I went into jumping posistion to early and he got confussed and knocked it. Although hopefully Aamelia might jump on him Thursday so I can have a look at him.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Dear Diary,

I have been to busy to write yet again, but I should be able to write everyday from now on. Yesterday I rode Chinga and gave him a lunge afterwards. He was really good to ride, we works alot on changing gaits and he did really well. After that I gave him a ten minute walk on the lunge, he did really well. I think he's ready for a trot tomorow. He seemed to listen to my halt cue really well and he halted out on his circle instead of turning in so that was really good! 

Maddie


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Dear Diary,

Today I had to help instruct the Jr lesson, it was great fun! They all did really well, as usual. Benson was a bit lazy, he gets like that with the younger kids but Lucy pushed him up really well! I didn't ride Corby, altough I would have liked to it was fun helping out on the ground. When I was done I went round and gave Chinga a lunge, we trotted! He did really well. Threw one spazz but I just let him go to the end of the rope and he realized that it didn't work and then he did really well. I might not ride tomorrow depending on how my mouth feels.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Dear Diary, 

Sorry I haven't written. Interenet and homework are not friends . He's been quite good, went a little spazz the other day. He spoked threw the usual OMG its gonna eat me bucking fit and then bolted, then after I managed to stop him he was all nothings wrong. That was fun, he's such a twit. I found out that in my lesson with Sue today we might be jumping, I would prefer flat work. But the rest of the group never jumps. So I'll just get over it . Pony club muster tomorow then I'm heading to a show to watch my instructor compete on her horse Rusty. Of course the camara will be coming. 

His been a good ride apart from that, I've been working on gaits alot still, slow improvements. But he's getting there, I got him to canter down the "Slope" so that was good usually he skips back into a really fast unbalanced trot. He's lunging has been going really well, hopefully I can introduce some loose side reins and a roller next weekend. If I get the time to go to the tack shop because I should be showing in my first and last 12 and Under Show Jumping Class before I turn 13! His ground manners have been going well, although refused to stand this morning when I took his rug off, so I made him back up, walk forward and circle before making him stand still to continue taking his rug off. He behaved for me after that, tried to shove past mum once. Althought I think he thought the gap was bigger then it was. He was very sooky for it. I'm hoping to do some tying up and float loading practise today, his little act at Cross Country was not acceptable, so now he can do boring loading and unloading practise. Although hopefully he was just tired and grumpy and he will be an angle to load like usual  Tying up because he always unties himself in the arena, so we need to work on that. Anyway, I'm off to my lesson. I'll let you know how it goes, hopefully the video camara will come.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Dear Diary,

Good ride in the lesson, sort of. He wasn't very co-oppearative but we won two out of three events so that was really good. We did a heap of ground polls and my instructor asked me to do half seat over them, that I kept messing up because I'm not use to half seat over ground polls unless we are training at home. Then we did a tiny half cross. It was fun, I Learnt alot even though the jumps were small. We did have any knocks or refusals at all. So then my instructor got me to do some dressage with him, he was really good. At the end my instructor set up a 30cm high mini course out of four jumps for me to ride over he refused the first one 5 times and ran out once, but then I really pushed him and we cleared all four jumps. Overall as an experiance great lesson, although my horse could have been more helpful.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Dear Diary,

Oh what a fun afternoon of feeding - http://www.horseforum.com/horse-pictures/dont-you-just-love-when-48938/ ... I swear..


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Dear Diary,

Today I didn't get to ride. But I went down to Gumdale Pony Club and signed up, so now I'm a pony club member. I was meant to watch my instructor compete but because of the rain and the heat it was called off  But I'm meant to be having a dressage lesson in the dressage arena at pony club this week.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

YouTube - Cross Country

Cross Country Pony -- A while back


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Swimming the horses at Mt Gravatt:


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Dear Diary,

I didn't ride today because of the rain, Chinga's legs swelled. Its happened before when he stands in the mud and rain for so long without moving. We had the vet out last time and told us just to exersize him, but thats impossible at the moment as his paddock is unsafe to ride and lunge in. Tomorow I'm helping my instructor so I cannot ride him, but in the morning I might get up early and take him for a bit of a road ride if the roads aren't slipperey. I had to bring him into the feed shed and give him the start of his dinner to dry him off, but from now on untill the weather has completely cleared up he will be in a rug the whole time. I got some photos of him standing in the water that I'll post, not sure if I got any of his legs. I'm hoping to find some sort of boots to put on him when he's out in the paddock to stop the rain/mud from getting on them. Or reducing it.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Dear Diary,

I helped out with the Jr group today, as it was Tuesday. They did 2-point over ground polls for the fist time ever, it was the best feeling watching their eyes light up and hearing "Maddie! Look what I did!". <3 The Jr group is just wonderful to help out with, although the weather was really bad, the rain sounded rediculously loud on the roof and the wind was horribly loud. So they couldn't use Corby because she can get very spookish in weather like that. Overall fun times, I spent my spare time grooming Corby and paiting her up


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Dear Diary,

Good ride today, we rode bareback and played in the giant puddle! Awsome fun, he did really well I got on him bareback without him bucking or freaking out  After that I left him tied up for ten minutes. He did really well didn't break the twine or paw once, might try and do half an hour tomorow. After that I gave him a brush and popped his rug on, gave him his dinner and headed home.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Dear Diary,

Good ride today. Played in giant puddles again, I got some good pictures and he was such a good boy, he didn't stop once because the puddle was going to eat him <3.Tryed to get him collected, ended up slipping in the mud so I then decided that walking was more appropriate. I practised 2 - point over ground polls and with no reins. I spread some ground polls around the place and tried to get Chinga to listen to my leg to purely go over them. He did really well.We did some leg yeilding, he tried so hard for me and when he didn't understand he would just stop and half look at me with the worlds most cutest face  After that I tied him up for half an hour while I did my jobs, gave him a brush and put his JUTE on while he enjoyed his yummy dinner.


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Dear Diary,

_I rode with Jalah today, both horses were awesome! Pumpkin and Chinga both behaved well-ish. It was such a great ride, to actually be able to ride “The Boys” together without a lead rope involved. There was laughter and “Holey Crap” moments. When both horses slid, Pumpkins was minor although he threw in a buck afterwards, making it difficult for Jalah to stay on, although she awesomely did. Chinga slipped as well, his stomach and bum hit the ground. I came up with no reins and stirrups and still stayed on! We got them to walk and trot beside each other and had canter races J We are meant to be riding again next weekend. It was fun being able to ride together_


----------



## PumpkinzMyBaby22 (Jul 5, 2009)

ha ha yeah we are both awesome bronco riders! my feet were SHOCKING!!! arggh will be watching out for them twice as much 24. 7. can t wait till next week


----------



## ChingazMyBoy (Apr 16, 2009)

Yes we are, I put the video in the critique section!


----------

